# Home Made toy ideas?



## rebeccalyn7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Any ideas for homemade toys,
on a budget so can't buy materials.
only have what you usually find in a home.


So throw ideas at me,
two dollar shop ideas,
paddle pop ideas,
toilet paper rolls ideas,
news paper


----------



## Azerane (Jun 19, 2013)

Bandit has a cardboard box that he likes to hide in, he doesn't like things in it. So I scrunch up bits of newspaper and put them in there on purpose, then he has to spend time pushing and digging them out.

You can probably buy some plastic baby keys from a two dollar shop, or pretty cheap from Big W, bandit loves throwing his around. As for toilet paper tubes, stuff them with hay, hide a small treat in the middle.

As for toilet paper/paper towel tube toys, there's a great youtube video about it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuauyR8xDJA

You can also fill paper bags with hay and greens etc  As for the paddle pops, I suppose you could always stick them through slits in the toilet paper tubes, it would make an interesting shape.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

:yeahthat: My Ash also has a cardboard house to hide in, he loves going in it and climbing on top of it.

You can get him/her a piece of newspaper to shred, they love shredding paper. Or even better give him/her an old used phone book bunnies love chewing on those but be prepared to sweep up a mess, lol.

You can also get old paper towel and toilet paper tubes and make great things for bunnies with them like Azerane said.

You can buy plastic baby keys, but make sure he/she doesn't chew on them as I got my Ash some plastic baby keys and he was actually chewing on them and I didn't want him to ingest any of it so I took it away.

You could probably buy a plastic slinky, I've seen them at my dollar store for 1 dollar. Some bunnies like to play with those.

Now, your bunny may not even like any of those toys as my Ash could care less about the plastic keys and thee slinky, what he did like was all the stuff made of cardboard.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 19, 2013)

Murphy loves to shred old phone books... and Chive loves the jingle cat balls that are made of wicker. Those you can get at most dollar stores!


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 19, 2013)

Penny loves to eat paperback books and to carry around the plastic tray from a bag of cookies.


----------



## Caramel_Bunny (Jun 27, 2013)

i know rabbits need to be able to hide under things and also climb on top of things and look around for thier bunny instincts.

i have a sheet and a chair i set up in different ways sometimes with other objects or furinture she loves to explore and investigate then hide inside. like little kids building forts.

it works great because you can set it up then store it away and set it up in different ways and in different locations. also setting up things in different places for the bunny to climb on and look around. sometimes she likes to pull on ropes and braided cords.

i also sometimes set up a little cardboard house in her cage ( she has a big cage ) then she can hide in it and also re arrange it. in winter when its colder i build her a house inside the cage from my old clothes. just tieing the pieces of fabric to the bars, with two levels so she can jump on the top like a hammock/bunkbed or hide underneath. also pieces of fabric hanging down from the top like curtains she can move around or hide behind/under.

im summer i somtimes hang sheets of paper from the bags of wood shavings, kind of like curtains again she doesnt seem to like them and will eventually remove them and place them in her litter box for me to take them away. but it gives her somthing to do in the cage while im away. if you tie a piece of rope from the top of your bunnies cage it will probably play with is. you can get some cheap rope fibre cord from a dollar store, tie a few knots in it.

you can also give it a cube of wood to play with chew on and toss around. just make sure it is a good clean piece of wood and not chemically treated or anything.


----------



## Channahs (Jun 27, 2013)

I love this. I only wish my son's RV were big enough for one to fit. You could actually make one of these yourself with a washing machine box or two.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Channahs, wow, that thing is AMAZING! I bet Ash would love to have something like that! Maybe I'll save up on some boxes and build something like that for Ash.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jun 28, 2013)

Cardboard flat (Like a fruit box) with a towel and some hay and crumpled paper in it. My buns love to throw the paper out, smooth the towel and then lounge and eat hay.

I also keep a basket around for them to destroy. The dollar store has wreaths made from grape vines. The buns love to throw those around too.


You can take paper strips and make a paper chain or paper spring (http://bookzoompa.wordpress.com/2010/03/14/how-to-make-a-paper-spring/) and put these where they like to hang out. I always put things like this in their sitting spot to watch them rearrange things.


I have also made box mazes for them. Cut a couple holes in several boxes and tape them together. They will explore the routes. Then, as soon as they figure it all out and get bored, rearrange the boxes. It keeps their interest pretty well.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2013)

Look for the heading, "Box Kingdoms" here. It shows all kinds of cardboard constructs. Also mine love to play with and in brown grocery bags.


----------



## BeccaBun (Jun 30, 2013)

We had a pack of disposable plastic bowls and one just happened to be on the floor. Brutus found it, and now it's his favorite toy. He Flips it up in the air and throws it across the room. He loves it. Now I feel kind of dumb for spending so much money on "rabbit toys" that he never played with.


----------



## Lorelei (Jul 3, 2013)

Two words: PHONE BOOKS. They're horribly messy and the scraps get everywhere, but Sugar loves them! I got him some plastic teething keys for $.29 at a thrift store. Make sure they're solid plastic with no soft or water-filled parts. 

You can find cheap thrift store baskets in lieu of expensive chew toys, but you have to be careful checking for glue, paint, or any sort of glaze. Bunnies love hard cat toys and bird toys...avoid any with beads or other small removable parts. 

I bought Sugar a plush carrot, and he's never chewed on it, so plush toys may be an option (again, without eyes or anything else chewable). Check it from time to time to make sure the stuffing isn't being ingested. 

Any sort of small- to medium-sized box is ideal, whatever is big enough to fit your bunny...they play, chew on, and sleep in them. I work at a dry cleaner, so I bring home the long boxes used to ship rolls of plastic bags. Sugar doesn't know they're free, since they work just as well at the $24.99 sleep houses at pet stores (better, actually, since the store-bought houses are too small for him!).


----------



## cookiebun (Jul 3, 2013)

Thumbs up for the phone books. Free phone books are easy to come by. my old rabbit loves his old phone books + his baby keys and cheap toy dishes.


----------

